# EASTER BUNNY PICS!



## MILU (Apr 22, 2011)

We should have a section about pics of Easter bunnies - either your bunnies or other bunnies... after all, this is the time of the year when all bunnies get really important all over the world, and bunny owners are all proud of their "babies". 

Here's a pic of MILU I send as an Easter greeting this year:








Post pics of more bunnies too!


----------



## LindyS (Apr 22, 2011)

today is a special day for us as Sarah is having her litter today like Peg said and got it right. If she pulls anymore fur I'm gonn have to nit her a sweater. She didn't pull this much last time.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't celebrate Easter and Acacia's pretty pink sweater is in the garbage  I gave her some apple and I'm grateful that at least a handful of bunnies I know are in a good permanent homes this Easter


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 24, 2011)

Hoppy Easter to everyone.
















Enjoy

Susan, & The Bunnies


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cute pictures!


----------



## MILU (Apr 25, 2011)

@ Susan- the pics are really beautiful! Thanks a lot for sharing! 

@Lindy - let us see if you knit a sweater!

@ Amanda - it's good to know that those bun-buns are being loved and got homes now!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 7, 2011)

I dont know how to add photos..  Can someone clue me in? lol.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

Very cute pics.


----------



## MILU (May 7, 2011)

@ Luv Buns: What I do is uploading the pic to Photobucket, from there I take the image code (a link) and I paste that link here when typing (the link will be viewed as the pic you uploaded). I don't know if there's a way to post the pics without first uploading them to Photobucket - there can be, too...
I hope you share your bunny's pics soon!


----------



## Luv Buns (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Vivian.  Lets see if I have this fig.ed out.










well not exactly like i hoped or thought it would! I used to know the old http codes but its been forever!


----------



## MILU (May 7, 2011)

@ Luv Buns: What I do is uploading the pic to Photobucket, from there I take the image code (a link) and I paste that link here when typing (the link will be viewed as the pic you uploaded). I don't know if there's a way to post the pics without first uploading them to Photobucket - there can be, too...
I hope you share your bunny's pics soon!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2011)

Luv Buns, your bunnys are very cute.


----------



## MILU (May 9, 2011)

Jelly Bean is such a cute baby bunny!!! 
Post more pics when you can. You know you can make a blog for him here on Rabbits Online, it's really nice 'cause all bunny owners and bunny lovers can see them and you can tell bunny stories and we all love them... ! This is a great website for bunnies and bunny slaves! Hehe


----------



## Luv Buns (May 10, 2011)

Thank you. I love him. <3 I will post more photos some time.


----------



## MILU (May 23, 2011)

Please let me know when you post!


----------

